# union made garments,,, anythingnew?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

need union made shirts, hoodies etc, for next job,,,best place for hi=oodies/ fleece etc? place for finding the stuff?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Try King Louie. I think they have hoodies.


----------



## SCHOOMONEY (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.*unionshirtsupply*.com/store/index.php
(484)366-5204 or (610)327-2884
[email protected]


http://www.*windjammerinc*.com/sportswear.html
800 441-6958
[email protected]

http://64.172.80.238/showcase/default.asp (*bayside*)
800-379-9969
http://64.172.80.238/showcase/Store.asp (retailers)

http://www.*kinglouie*.com/home/newdefault.html?
King Louie America - Contact Us

http://www.unionmadeclothing.com/ (*union line*)

Here are a few online retailers

Clothing Made in America by All USA Clothing
The Union Shop - your home for all things Made In the USA and Union Made.
http://www.gotapparel.com/m-60-union-made.aspx
USA Made Clothing Jeans and Shirts by All American


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks all! i'm looking to do a little 'give-back' to my top customer at their christmas party in late january. i found a great deal on some dickies outerwear. what do you think? i know they're made in usa but does in pass the standard?


----------

